# indirect speech



## herrkeinname

Hi!

Is the translation correct?

He told me he had been working over one year on that project.

Me dijo que había estado trabajando ese projecto sobre un año.


----------



## blasita

It sounds good to me; just ´trabajar _en_ algo´. 





> He told me he had been working over one year on that project.
> 
> Me dijo que había estado trabajando *en *ese pro*y*ecto sobre *(alrededor de)* un año.



Saludos.


----------



## herrkeinname

Thank you!


----------



## Lavernock

Creo que suena mejor: Me dijo que llevaba aproximadamente un año trabajando en el proyecto.

o bien: Me dijo que trabajaba desde hacía  aproximadamente un año en el proyecto. Son formas más españolas.

 La forma había estado trabajando ... suena a anglicismo


----------



## blasita

> La forma había estado trabajando ... suena a anglicismo



Pues lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo, Lavernock.  A mí _había estado trabajando_ me parece una posible y correcta traducción (quizás literal), y me suena del todo española.

Un saludo.


----------



## inib

Just one comment: _*Over* a year_ is _*más de* un año_.


----------



## TrusThor

Lavernock said:


> Creo que suena mejor: Me dijo que llevaba aproximadamente un año trabajando en el proyecto.
> 
> o bien: Me dijo que trabajaba desde hacía  aproximadamente un año en el proyecto. Son formas más españolas.
> 
> La forma había estado trabajando ... suena a anglicismo


"Me dijo que llevaba más de un año trabajando en el proyecto" significa que sigue trabajando en él. 
"Me dijo que había trabajado más de un año en el proyecto" implica que ya lo ha terminado o que, al menos, ha dejado de trabajar en él.


----------



## blasita

Oops!  Sorry. Thanks, Inib.  I thought that ´over´ could also mean ´about/during´?

De acuerdo con el matiz del que acaba de hablar TrusThor.

Un saludo.


----------



## inib

blasita said:


> Oops! Sorry. Thanks, Inib. I thought that ´over´ could also mean ´about/during´? Not in my English. Maybe Americans use it differently, I'm not sure.
> 
> De acuerdo con el matiz del que acaba de hablar TrusThor.
> I agree with this too.
> Un saludo.


----------



## Lavernock

blasita said:


> Pues lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo, Lavernock.  A mí _había estado trabajando_ me parece una posible y correcta traducción (quizás literal), y me suena del todo española.
> 
> Un saludo.


No digo que no sea posible. Digo que suena a anglecismo. Te sonará a español porque está en español.Pero la forma es inglesa


----------



## blasita

> No digo que no sea posible. Digo que suena a anglecismo. Te sonará a español porque está en español.Pero la forma es inglesa



Lo siento otra vez, pero yo digo que, al menos a mí, me suena posible y totalmente español, nada de anglicismo.


----------



## inib

Lavernock said:


> No digo que no sea posible. Digo que suena a anglecismo. Te sonará a español porque está en español.Pero la forma es inglesa


 Suena a español y a inglés, porque, por una vez, coincidimos. Y sin haber "copiado" unos a otros.


----------



## TrusThor

Lavernock said:


> No digo que no sea posible. Digo que suena a anglecismo. Te sonará a español porque está en español.Pero la forma es inglesa


¿Y cuándo se usaría el pluscuamperfecto 'había trabajado' en español si aquí no es posible? Para situaciones así está el pluscuamperfecto, ¿no?


----------



## Lavernock

Había estado trabajando, Trusthor, es el pluscuamperfecto continuo. En inglés se usa mucho para decir el tiempo que alguien llevaba haciendo algo. Ejemplo: He had been working a year on the project, o sea  *llevaba un año trabajando en el proyecto* o *Trabajaba desde hacía un año en el proyecto*. por alguna razón muchos españoles insistís en emplear un anglecismo aunque exista una forma española perfectamente viable


----------



## Lavernock

TrusThor said:


> ¿Y cuándo se usaría el pluscuamperfecto 'había trabajado' en español si aquí no es posible? Para situaciones así está el pluscuamperfecto, ¿no?


*En realidad quería dirigirme a Blasita*

Considera la siguiente oración en inglés:* He has been working on the project for a year.* Según tu lógica la traducirías como sigue: *Ha estado trabajando un año en el proyecto*. Sería un anglecismo de escandolo.

Yo la traduciría:*" trabaja en el proyecto desde hace un año*" o *"Lleva un año trabajando en el proyecto.  *¿Por qué tiene que ser diferente si damos un paso atrás en el tiempo? o sea* "Trabajaba en el proyecto desde hacía un año"* o *"Llevaba un año trabajando en el proyecto*". Las formas españolas son viables "Por qué prefieres emplear un anglecismo?

Un saludo


----------



## TrusThor

*¿Qué estructura/s, Lavernock, resultaría/n en inglés al poner estas dos oraciones en estilo indirecto con el verbo principal en pasado:

"He has been working in the project for over a year" > "He said............"
"He worked in the project for a year" > "He said........."
Gracias.*


----------



## Lavernock

TrusThor said:


> ¿Y cuándo se usaría el pluscuamperfecto 'había trabajado' en español si aquí no es posible? Para situaciones así está el pluscuamperfecto, ¿no?




TrusThor tú eres nativo español. Parece mentira que no sepas usar el pluscuamperfecto. Sospecho que tu pregunta es más bien retórica, arriesgándome a hacer el ridículo, te lo voy a explicar. Se usa para hablar de una acción pasada anterior a otra acción tambien pasada. Ejemplo:

Me mojé porque *había dejado  * mi paraguas en casa.


----------



## Lavernock

TrusThor said:


> ¿Qué estructura/s, Lavernock, resultaría/n en inglés al poner estas dos oraciones en estilo indirecto con el verbo principal en pasado:
> 
> "He has been working in the project for over a year" > "He said............"
> "He worked in the project for a year" > "He said........."
> Gracias.



Para las dos formas la indirecta sería la misma: *He said he had been working on the project for over a year.*


----------



## blasita

> Considera la siguiente oración en inglés: He has been working on the project for a year. Según tu lógica la traducirías como sigue: Ha estado trabajando un año en el proyecto. Sería un anglicismo de escándalo.
> 
> Yo la traduciría:" trabaja en el proyecto desde hace un año" o "Lleva un año trabajando en el proyecto. ¿Por qué tiene que ser diferente si damos un paso atrás en el tiempo? o sea "Trabajaba en el proyecto desde hacía un año" o "Llevaba un año trabajando en el proyecto". Las formas españolas son viables "¿Por qué prefieres emplear un anglicismo?



Unas pequeñas correcciones, Lavernock; espero que no te moleste y que te venga bien.

Yo no quiero entrar en polémica, pero _ha estado trabajando_ y _había estado trabajando_ son también correctas y usadas en mi español, no un anglicismo.

Un saludo.


----------



## TrusThor

Lavernock said:


> TrusThor tú eres nativo español. Parece mentira que no sepas usar el pluscuamperfecto. Sospecho que tu pregunta es más bien retórica, arriesgándome a hacer el ridículo, te lo voy a explicar. Se usa para hablar de una acción pasada anterior a otra acción tambien pasada. Ejemplo:
> 
> Me mojé porque *había dejado  * mi paraguas en casa.


No he querido ofenderte, es que no entendía por qué no aceptabas el pluscuamperfecto en esta frase y te lo pregunté de esa manera. No es una ofensa, es expresión de extrañeza. Con tu siguiente respuesta a blasita he comprendido lo que querías decir, pero quizá mi último mensaje aclare un poco la cuestión. Yo creo que sólo incurren en este anglicismo los principiantes que están traduciendo del inglés.
Y repito, nunca he querido ofender.


----------



## Lavernock

blasita said:


> Lo siento otra vez, pero yo digo que, al menos a mí, me suena posible y totalmente español, nada de anglicismo.




Blasita, totalmente español no, puesto que parece una traducción mala de la oración original. Totalmente español serìa*: Llevaba un año trabajando en el proyecto  o Trabajaba desde* *hacía un año en el proyecto*.  Nadie jamás podría tachar estas oraciones de anglecismos, porque son más castizas que la forma que tu pareces preferir.


----------



## asm

Lavernock said:


> No digo que no sea posible. Digo que suena a anglecismo. Te sonará a español porque está en español.Pero la forma es inglesa


A mí me suena en español, y con todo el rigor de nuestro idioma.


----------



## TrusThor

Lavernock said:


> Para las dos formas la indirecta sería la misma: *He said he had been working on the project for over a year.*


Entonces es posible el pluscuamperfecto en español ¿no? En el mensaje 7 creo que hablé de dos posibles uinterpretaciones de la frase inglesa. ¿No estás de acuerdo con ellas? Mi inglés no es excelente y puede que esté equivocado.


----------



## Lavernock

TrusThor said:


> No he querido ofenderte, es que no entendía por qué no aceptabas el pluscuamperfecto en esta frase y te lo pregunté de esa manera. No es una ofensa, es expresión de extrañeza. Con tu siguiente respuesta a blasita he comprendido lo que querías decir, pero quizá mi último mensaje aclare un poco la cuestión. Yo creo que sólo incurren en este anglicismo los principiantes que están traduciendo del inglés.
> Y repito, nunca he querido ofender.



Trusthor

No me he ofendido en lo más mínimo ni he sospechado un solo momento que me hayas queridio ofender.  Es que me encantan  los idiomas y el castellano en particular. No puedo resistir meterme en cuestiones de este tipo y agradezco siempre que me contradigan si realmente creen que no tengo razón. Nunca se me hubiera occurido ofenderme por tus comentarios, así que tranquilo y que sigas participando .

Mejores deseos


----------



## Lavernock

asm said:


> A mí me suena en español, y con todo el rigor de nuestro idioma.



Veo que es usted Mejicano (o Mexicano para los amigos de los anglecismos). Estoy seguro que a usted le suena más incluso que a Blasita que es Madrilena si no me equivoco. Tengo amigos Mejicanos y discuto mucho con ellos sobre el español que hablan allá. Parece que por  la proximidad de los Estados Unidos el español "Mexicano" es particularmente vulnerable al acecho del inglés. Por esto estoy seguro que  a usted le suene perfectamente.

Gracias por su intervención.


----------



## TrusThor

Lavernock said:


> Trusthor
> 
> No me he ofendido en lo más mínimo ni he sospechado un solo momento que me hayas queridio ofender.  Es que me encantan  los idiomas y el castellano en particular. No puedo resistir meterme en cuestiones de este tipo y agradezco siempre que ne contradigan si realmente creen que no tengo razón. Nunca se me hubiera occurido ofenderme por tus comentarios, así que tranquilo y sigas participando .
> 
> Mejores deseos


Me alegra oír eso porque el primer sentimiento que siempre he tenido al oir a un extranjero hablando español, bien o mal, es el de agradecimiento.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## blasita

Quería aclarar que yo no he cuestionado que tus oraciones sean también correctas (´había´ se refiere a una acción anterior), Lavernock, pero sí (y lo continúo haciendo) el hecho de que digas que ´había estado trabajando´ es un anglicismo y que no suena a español.

Saludos.


----------



## Lavernock

blasita said:


> Unas pequeñas correcciones, Lavernock; espero que no te moleste y que te venga bien.
> 
> Yo no quiero entrar en polémica, pero _ha estado trabajando_ y _había estado trabajando_ son también correctas y usadas en mi español, no un anglicismo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Primero muchas gracias por las correcciones que nunca vienen mal. Ahora me toca corregirte a tí. En castellano *he estado trabajando* *un año* da a entender que ya no se está trabajando. En Inglés si *I have been working for a year* significa que sigo trabajando. Nunca he sugerido que *he estado*
*trabajando* *un año *este mal en castellano. Pero afirmo tajantamente que *no sirve *para la traducción de *I have been working for a year.* En castellano se diría "*Llevo un año trabajando*" o "*Hace un año que trabajo".*


----------



## TrusThor

Lavernock said:


> En castellano *he estado trabajando* *un año* da a entender que ya no se está trabajando. En Inglés si *I have been working for a year* significa que sigo trabajando.
> En castellano se diría "*Llevo un año trabajando*" o "*Hace un año que trabajo".*


Eso creo que nadie aquí lo discute, Lavernock, pero el tiempo que se ha consultado en hilo no es éste. Es 'had been working', que sirve como antepasado de 'has been working' y también de 'worked'.


----------



## inib

My apologies to Lavernock for what I take to be a misunderstanding. I have to admit now that I can see good arguments to use "dijo que llevaba trabajando..." (which does not mean that I would consider its* alternative* "dijo que había estado trabajando" an anglicism or literal translation).
I think the misunderstanding arose when, somewhere along the line, we inadvertently switched the Spanish _había estado trabajando_ for _había trabajado_.
But if we go back to the original English the reported speech is _he told me he had been working...._ In direct speech this can only correspond to "_I have been working...",_ which means that when he told me, he hadn't stopped working/was still working on the project. That justifies the *option* of _llevaba trabajando_.
I previously rejected this option, because I was taking the reported speech_ había trabajado _as the transformation of the direct speech "_trabajé_", rather than _"he trabajado"_, and that's why I supported TrusThor's comment in post #7. I now realise that I should have checked the original question earlier.
(There have been loads more replies while I was writing and sending this, so excuse me if I have missed a point or repeated what someone else has already said).


----------



## Lavernock

Si TrusThor

Pero *"had been working for a year *" no es más que el pasado de "*has been working for a year"* entonces si aceptas que la traducción de *"had been working" *es " *llevaba trabajando*" "*Has been working"  *será "*Lleva trabajando"* Pero tampoco va de esto.  Sé que dice mucha gente "había estado trabajando un año" en vez de" Llevaba un año trabajando" y nunca he dicho que este mal. Lo que he dicho es que sería mejor la forma "llevaba" por que esta forma es exclusivemente española y nadie podría tacharlo como extranjerismo.


----------



## blasita

¡Uy, no me conoces nada de nada, Lavernock!: si a mí me encanta que me corrijan; lo malo es que nunca lo hacen ...
Creo que ha habido una mala interpretación (¡y no solamente por parte de nosotros, Lavernock!).  Yo también entendí que te referías a que ´había estado trabajando´ no existía en español y que era un anglicismo. Así,  personalmente no me he estado refiriendo a la frase original de este hilo en todos mis comentarios excepto al principio: mi culpa.

Un saludo a todos.

PD  No corrijo más tus ´posts´, Lavernock, si quieres que se te corrija, por favor nos lo dices.


----------



## Lavernock

Hi Inib

I prefer the forms *llevaba un año trabajando* or *trabajaba desde hacía* *un año* simply because they are exclusively Spanish style and can never be written off as anglecisms. Why use a doubtful term when  a viable Spanish alternative is readily available. I know many people use and accept the form* había estado trabajando  *and I don't say they're wrong to do so, but do say that the other forms are more genuine.


----------



## Lavernock

Blasita

Hablando contigo y con los demás me ha pasado la tarde volando. Habría podido ser una tarde típicament domiguera delante de la tele viendo  Americanadas de bajo prespuesto que tan malas son . En vez de esto me lo he pasado bomba. Agradezco el respeto con que me  habéis tratado. Me encanta vuestro idioma que para nosotros es de una complejidad tremenda pero muy expresivo y lleno de matices sutiles.

Gracias por todo

Hasta la proxima


----------



## blasita

Gracias a TI, Lavernock. 

Y enhorabuena por tu estupendo español. ¡Qué bien haber tenido una discusión (aunque solo haya sido una mala interpretación)!.  Yo (y seguro que los demás foreros también) estoy encantada.

Un saludo, y espero verte por aquí y coincidir más a menudo.


----------



## asm

Lavernock said:


> Veo que es usted Mejicano (o Mexicano para los amigos de los anglecismos). Estoy seguro que a usted le suena más incluso que a Blasita que es Madrilena si no me equivoco. Tengo amigos Mejicanos y discuto mucho con ellos sobre el español que hablan allá. Parece que por  la proximidad de los Estados Unidos el español "Mexicano" es particularmente vulnerable al acecho del inglés. Por esto estoy seguro que  a usted le suene perfectamente.
> 
> Gracias por su intervención.


Mexico se escribe con x desde su origen, fue la jota la que llegó después.
El término viene de la palabra Mexica, que es la forma en la que los aztecas se referían a ellos mismos. En esa época no había la letra y/o sonido "j" com se conoce ahora. Fueron los mismos españoles quienes decidieron usar la "X" para referirse a ellos, quizás sin saber que la palabra iba a evolucionar hasta ser el nombre de un país.
Con todo respeto, si quieres escribir correctamente el nombre de este país debes hacerlo con una "x".
Con respecto a la influencia del inglés, estoy de acuerdo con ciertas formas. Nosotros decimos computadora mientras ustedes usan el ordenador. Definitivamente nuestro vocablo viene del inglés, pero para mí es más fácil decir que la máquina computa (hace cálculos) que ordena, pero acepto que eso es simple preferencia.
No creo que la influencia del inglés sea tan fuerte en cuanto a la sintaxis y a las formas, sí lo es, sin embargo, con el vocabulario.


De wikipedia

The name of the city-state was transliterated to Spanish as México with the phonetic value of the x in Medieval Spanish, which represented the voiceless postalveolar fricative /ʃ/. This sound, as well as the voiced postalveolar fricative /ʒ/, represented by a j, evolved into a voiceless velar fricative /x/ during the sixteenth century. This led to the use of the variant Méjico in many publications in Spanish, most notably in Spain, whereas in Mexico and most other Spanish–speaking countries México was the preferred spelling. In recent years the Real Academia Española, which regulates the Spanish language, determined that both variants are acceptable in Spanish but that the normative recommended spelling is México


----------



## asm

Lavernock said:


> Primero muchas gracias por las correcciones que nunca vienen mal. Ahora me toca corregirte a tí. En castellano *he estado trabajando* *un año* da a entender que ya no se está trabajando. En Inglés si *I have been working for a year* significa que sigo trabajando. Nunca he sugerido que *he estado*
> *trabajando* *un año *este mal en castellano. Pero afirmo tajantamente que *no sirve *para la traducción de *I have been working for a year.* En castellano se diría "*Llevo un año trabajando*" o "*Hace un año que trabajo".*


Definitivamente el pasado se usa diferente en España, pero eso no les da la razón ni se las quita.
Para mí en cambio el uso de las oraciones perfectas tiene que ver con lo que puede ser válido hasta el momento en el que se habla.

Si digo: he vivido aquí desde niño, yo entederia que sigues viviendo ahí. Si digo que he trabajado desde hace un año, entiendo que sigo trabajando ahi.
Si insisto, diré que he estado trabajando desde hace un año en un proyecto, lo cual interpreto como algo actual.
Nosotros no usaríamos mucho el "estar" + gerundio, pero en caso de usarlo, lo entenderíamos como algo que sucede hasta ahora.

Mi hija fue a España por un año y lo primero que comentó fue la diferencia en el uso del pasado (pretérito); ella mencionaba que casi no lo usan y que en su lugar usan las oraciones perfectas. He trabajado, cuando nosotros decimos trabajé.


----------



## secondchances???

Porque el español siempre dice que el idioma es español y nosotros que somos sudamericanos (no todos) decimos que es castellano?


----------



## inib

secondchances??? said:


> Porque el español siempre dice que el idioma es español y nosotros que somos sudamericanos (no todos) decimos que es castellano?


 No creo que sea así. Sólo que los foreros se habrán hartado ya de discutir este tema. Yo no he participado en ninguno, y sin consultarlo ahora, apuesto a que hay bastantes hilos en WR sobre "Español vs Castellano". Si los hispano-parlantes no se ponen de acuerdo, el "extranjero" se tiene que quedar muy perplejo. Pero, como hay argumentos para todos los casos, acaba siendo una cuestión de preferencia.


----------



## inib

Lavernock said:


> Veo que es usted Mejicano (o Mexicano para los amigos de los anglecismos). Estoy seguro que a usted le suena más incluso que a Blasita que es Madrilena si no me equivoco. Tengo amigos Mejicanos y discuto mucho con ellos sobre el español que hablan allá. Parece que por la proximidad de los Estados Unidos el español "Mexicano" es particularmente vulnerable al acecho del inglés. Por esto estoy seguro que a usted le suene perfectamente.
> 
> Gracias por su intervención.


Hasta en España, a veces, nos preguntamos por qué hay que escribir _Mé*x*ico_ y pronunciar _Mé*j*ico._(Eso es lo que dice la RAE  (DPD) en la cita que pongo en azul, más abajo) Pero la respuesta te la ha dado ASM. La raíz está en la lengua azteca, y en este caso no es un anglicismo. "*English rules"*, pero no tanto como creemos. 
Te entiendo, Lavernock. Yo también soy partidaria de evitar expresiones, palabras o construcciones que son ajenas al idioma castellano/español, siempre y cuando hay un equivalente perfecto en este, pero tampoco podemos creernos (los angloparlantes) que todas las rarezas/dificultades de otro idioma se deben a que quieran imitarnos.
_*México. *La grafía recomendada para este topónimo es México, y su pronunciación correcta, [méjiko] (no [méksiko]). También se recomienda escribir con x todos sus derivados: mexicano, mexicanismo, etc. (pron. [mejikáno, mejikanísmo, etc.]). La aparente falta de correspondencia entre grafía y pronunciación se debe a que la letra x que aparece en la forma escrita de este y otros topónimos americanos (→ Oaxaca y Texas) conserva el valor que tenía en épocas antiguas del idioma, en las que representaba el sonido que hoy corresponde a la letra j (→ x, 3 y 4). Este arcaísmo ortográfico se conservó en México y, por extensión, en el español de América, mientras que en España, las grafías usuales hasta no hace mucho eran Méjico, mejicano, etc. Aunque son también correctas las formas con j, se recomiendan las grafías con x por ser las usadas en el propio país y, mayoritariamente, en el resto de Hispanoamérica._


----------



## TrusThor

Lavernock said:


> Me encanta vuestro idioma que para nosotros es de una complejidad tremenda pero muy expresivo y lleno de matices sutiles


Muchas veces nos parece que otro idioma tiene más matices que el nuestro propio porque al nuestro estamos acostumbrados. Pero, riqueza y complejidades aparte, y aunque no quiero alargar innecesariamente este hilo, querría despejar una duda. Mi inglés deja un poco que desear, no como tu excelente español, y por eso me surge ahora que regreso a casa y leo los mensajes que me había perdido. Parece claro, una vez que inib ha deshecho el malentendido, que estabas en lo cierto. Pero mi pregunta, pregunta verdadera, no retórica, es si podría preguntar a mi mujer ahora que he vuelto a casa “What have you been doing today?" En caso de que pudiera, que de verdad no lo sé, deduzco de tus explicaciones que la respuesta no podría ser “I’ve been painting the kitchen”, puesto que ya no lo está haciendo. ¿Es así? 
Que conste que, aunque me dijeras que sería posible este diálogo, seguiría dándote la razón respecto de la frase que nos ha consultado Kerrkeinname, donde hay una expresión de tiempo que la haría distinta.
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Lavernock

Hola TrusThor

La pregunta y la respuesta están perfectas, se entiende que la acción terminó hace poco. Si decimos" I've been painting the kitchen for two hours", se entiende que la accíon continua.
un saludo


----------



## TrusThor

Lavernock said:


> Hola TrusThor
> 
> La pregunta y la respuesta están perfectas, se entiende que la acción terminó hace poco. Si decimos" I've been painting the kitchen for two hours", se entiende que la accíon continua.
> un saludo


Muchísimas gracias, Lavernock.


----------



## blasita

Sorry, Herrkreinname, because this thread has turned out to be long and a bit confusing and, I repeat, I´m to blame because I only referred to the original sentence at the beginning; I´ve been trying to discuss only that ´había/he estado trabajando´ is perfect Spanish.

Anyway, could it be possible that ´he had been working´ is direct speech and so the same sentence in indirect? 

Un saludo.


----------



## inib

blasita said:


> That's another possibility, Blasita that none of us had thought of. I don't think it's the most likely, because either language would probably prefer to clarify that one "he" is different from the other, but it IS possible, and maybe the previous context shows who's who.
> *Direct Speech - * Peter (talking about his son): "He had been working on the project for over a year".
> *Indirect Speech* - Peter said that he (his son) had been working on the project for over a year.


----------



## blasita

Thanks a lot for your reply, Inib.


----------

